# Gamer PC für 1000€ zusammenstellen - First Try



## WifiChicken (8. September 2014)

*Gamer PC für 1000€ zusammenstellen - First Try*

Hi,


ich baue das erste mal einen Gamer PC komplett zusammen und da es mir an Erfahrung fehlt, welche Hardwarekomponenten nun gut und empfehlenswert sind, brauche ich euren Rat  Der Preis soll sich um die 1000€ bewegen. Ich habe auf Hardwareversand.de meinen ersten Versuch gestartet, den PC zusammenzubauen. Habt ihr dafür Verbesserungsvorschläge oder Anmerkungen (besonders was das Motherboard und die Grafikkarte angeht)?


-    Intel Core i7-4790K Box, LGA1150
-    ASUS H97-PRO, Sockel 1150, ATX
-    16GB Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9
-    Sharkoon T28 blue (Window-Kit), ohne Netzteil
-    Seasonic M12II-620 EVO Edition, 80+ Bronze
-    KFA² GeForce GTX 770 EX OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort
-    Seagate Barracuda 2TB HDD RTL 3,5"
-    Crucial M500 240GB SATA 6GB/s 6,4CM (2,5") 7mm
-    LG GH24NS Retail schwarz

Falls ich was vergessen haben sollte oder falls ihr weitere Fragen habt, lasst es mich wissen 


Gruß WifiChicken


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2014)

Passt ganz gut, aber:

- die CPU ist zum Übertakten gedacht, dazu wäre ein Board mit Z97-Chipsatz nötig. Und wenn man nicht übertakten will, dann nimm den Xeon E3-1231v3 - der ist wie ein Core i7, nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit. 
- Das Netzteil ist an sich "zu stark" - es schadet zwar nicht, aber es würde auch die 520W--Version völlig reichen. Es kann aber sein, dass der Konfigurator von hardwareversand mind zB 600W "vorschreibt" - du kannst den PC aber auch ohne Konfigurator zusammenstellen, siehe gleich weiter unten
- 16GB brauchst Du auf absehbare Zeit nicht. 8Gb würden reichen. Nur falls man auch so was wie Video- oder Photoediting macht, kann es derzeit schon sinnvoll sein
- die Grafikkarte ist gut, aber bei AMD bekommst Du mit der R9 280X-Serie die gleiche Leistung günstiger, oder aber (auch wegen der evlt. Ersparnis bei der CPU) sogar direkt eine R9 290 nehmen, die ist sogar stärker als die teurere GTX 780. Gut sind zB die Modelle von Sapphire, MSI, Asus, Gigabyte... mit 2-3 Lüftern
- SSD lieber die neuere MX100
- vlt. noch nen CPU-Kühler für 20-30€ für leisen Betrieb auch bei Last


Und allgemein: per Geizhals Deutschland kannst Du die Produkte auch einzeln zusammensuchen, dann auf den Link zu hardwareversand gehen - da sparst Du sicher noch einiges. Und falls das zusammengebaut werden soll, hast Du am Schluss noch links im Mneü beim Shop "Service" => Rechner-Zusammenbau als "Produkt" für den Warenkorb.


----------



## iPol0nski (8. September 2014)

Also du brauchst erstmal kein 620Watt Netzteil für diesen PC reichen 500 Watt völlig aus. be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland dieses hier wäre zum Beispiel passend.
Außerdem sind 16Gb Ram im Moment überflüssig (zumindest fürs Zocken) hier kannst du auf alle Fälle etwas Geld Sparen. Das gesparte Geld könntest du vielleicht in einen CPu Kühler investieren.

Dann erstmal eine Frage. Willst du deinen CPU übertakten? Denn falls du das nicht vor hattest könntest du auch einen Xeon E3 nehmen Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Dieser ist genauso wie der i7 aufgebaut verfügt aber nicht über eine intergrierte Grafikeinheit(die du ja nicht brauchst dank der GTX770) und kann nicht übertaktet werden. Falls du aber vor hast zu übertakten solltest du dir auch einen besseren CPU besorgen.

Jetzt nochmal zur Grafikkarte  
Nvidia liegt Momentan Preis/Leistungsmäßig deultich hinter AMD Karten, also würde ich dir eine AMD Karte statt der Nvidia empfehlen. 
Die R9 280x würde dir für dein Geld wohl mehr Leistung bringen(dies ist allerdings auch Spielabhänig) ASUS R9280X-DC2T-3GD5 DirectCU II TOP, Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0500-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## WifiChicken (8. September 2014)

Jawoll, erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten und Hilfestellungen 

Ich habe eure Vorschläge berücksichtigt, was zu dieser Zusammenstellung führt:

- Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 Box, LGA1150     
- be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 530W
- ASUS R9280X-DC2T-3GD5 mit MANTLE und Gaming Evolved Client, 3GB DDR5     
- Crucial MX100 SSD 256GB (2,5", 7mm)     
- ASUS H97-PRO, Sockel 1150, ATX 
- 16GB Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9     
- Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s     
- LG GH24NS Retail schwarz     
- Sharkoon T28 blue (Window-Kit), ohne Netzteil

alles über den Geizhals Links hinzugefügt  Der Xeon Prozessor passt in dem Motherboard auch rein, oder (da gleicher Sockel. Aber Fragen schadet ja nicht)? 16 GB RAM kämen mir wegen Photoediting recht gelegen  Frage zum CPU Kühler: Sind bei der Boxed Version von Prozessoren nicht immer ein Kühler dabei? Gibt es besondere Empfehlungen, was die Kühler angeht?


----------



## iPol0nski (8. September 2014)

Natürlich ist bei der Boxed Edition ein Kühler dabei, allerdings ist der recht Laut und hält den CPU zwar kühl aber er wird doch recht warm. 
Gute Kühler gibts schon ab 25€ mit dem Xeon wird dir ein solcher Kühler EKL Alpenf locker reichen und damit wird dein PC deutlich leiser sein als mit dem Boxed Kühler. Falls du nicht den Boxed Kühler nehmen willst solltest du auch Wärmeleitpaste kaufen(bei manchen Kühlern ist die auch schon dabei)


----------



## WifiChicken (8. September 2014)

Alles klar, dann weiß ich bescheid  Und der Prozessor sollte ohne Probleme mit dem Motherboard kompatibel sein, oder? (ich bin immer pessimistisch, wenn in der Produktbeschreibung etwas fehlt... )


----------



## iPol0nski (8. September 2014)

Ja Prozessor und Motherboard passen zusammen. Hier musst du einfach auf den Sockel achten, in diesem Fall LGA1150 den Eintrag zu Sockel findet man meistens schon im Namen ASUS H97-PRO, _*Sockel 1150*_, ATX und Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 Box, _*LGA1150 
*_Ist dies bei beiden gleich passt der Prozessor auf alle fälle auf das Mainboard


----------



## WifiChicken (8. September 2014)

Dann hat sich ja alles geklärt. Nochmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe  Ich werde euch weiterempfehlen!


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2014)

Es gibt manche ganz billigen Boards, die vlt mit einem Xeon rein "offiziell" nicht zurechtkommen, und der 1231 ist recht neu, da gibt es wiederum Board mit älteren 80er-Chipsätzen, bei denen es evlt. nicht klappt ohne ein BIOS-Update. Aber das Asus H97-Pro unterstützt den Xeon auch mit dem "ältesten" BIOS => Mainboards - H97-PRO - ASUS  die Bios-Version 0307. 

Und beim Kühler: es gibt mittlerweile auch manche "Box" ohne Kühler, da müsste man aufpassen, WENN man keinen separaten Kühler kaufen will. Letzteres würde ich aber empfehlen, wenn Du eh schon so viel ausgibst - ist zwar "nur" Komfort im Sinne von "leiserer PC", aber 20-25€ sollten da drin sein. Der Brocken ist gut, oder auch der Arctic Freezer 13 CO, oder der Thermalright True Spirit 90. Kosten alle so um die 20-25€


----------



## AidenP (9. September 2014)

WifiChicken schrieb:


> ASUS R9280X-DC2T-3GD5 mit MANTLE und Gaming Evolved Client, 3GB DDR5



Falls diese GraKa, vergiss nicht 3 Spiele-Activation-Codes abzugreifen: 
NEVER SETTLE FOREVER
Bis zu drei Gratis Games bei ausgew


----------



## WifiChicken (9. September 2014)

AidenP schrieb:


> Falls diese GraKa, vergiss nicht 3 Spiele-Activation-Codes abzugreifen:
> NEVER SETTLE FOREVER
> Bis zu drei Gratis Games bei ausgew



Holy... DAS ist wirklich gut zu wissen! An Spielen mangelt es dann schon mal nicht. Danke für die Info 

Ich habe soweit alles bestellt und kann es kaum erwarten, die Kiste endlich zusammenzuschrauben.

Eine Frage habe ich noch: Ich möchte meine SSD an den SATA Express Anschluss des Mainboards anschließen. Welches Kabel brauche ich dafür? Ich weiß, dass der Anschluss aus zwei SATA-Buchsen und einer PCIe Buche besteht, doch ich finde keine Kabel, die die 3 Anschlüsse gleichzeitig belegt. Kann mir da wer unter die Arme greifen?


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2014)

Das geht nicht mit Deiner SSD - die SSD, die du genommen hast, ist eine "ganz normale" mit SATA-Anschluss, die kommt einfach nur an einen der SATA-Ports des Mainboards, am besten den ersten (meist mit 0 oder 1 markiert). SATA Express ist nur für ganz spezielle megaschnelle SSDs, die sind aber SAUteuer, und es gibt auch noch kaum welche  Solid State Drives (SSD) mit Schnittstelle: SATA Express Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Und auch der M.2-Port, den Dein Board bietet und der für SSDs gedacht wäre, nutzt Dir mit einer SSD im 2,5 Zoll-Format und SATA nichts. Für den M.2-Port gibt es SSDs,, die eher aussehen wie ein RAM-Riegel oder so - und auch da gibt es nur wenige, aber vom Preis her wären die "pro GB" ganz okay MSolid State Drives (SSD) mit Kapazit   aber das macht auch nur dann Sinn, wenn man unbedingt Platz sparen will, denn schneller sind diese M.2-SSDs nicht.


----------



## WifiChicken (9. September 2014)

Wie die Platten teuer sind, als mein kompletter PC... wow...

Naja, das ist weiterhin nicht schlimm. Falls der Preis von SSDs mit der Schnittstelle irgendwann mal günstiger werden, kann man ja immernoch nachrüsten. Ansonsten bin ich schon völlig zufrieden damit, wenn das Betriebssystem keine ettlichen Minuten braucht, um startbereit zu sein.


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2014)

Diese SSDs sind nur was für absolute Profi-Anwendungen, genau wie auch die SSDs, die es als PCIe-Steckkarten gibt.

Und es ist ja noch nicht mal so, dass Du zum Gamen eine SSD "brauchst" - insofern ist das echt völlig unnötig, vermutlich auch so lange, wie Du den PC noch behalten wirst, wird es sich wohl gar nicht lohnen, so eine SATAExpress-SSD zu holen


----------



## AidenP (10. September 2014)

WifiChicken schrieb:


> Holy... DAS ist wirklich gut zu wissen! An Spielen mangelt es dann schon mal nicht. Danke für die Info



YEEEHA:



> Hallo <AidenP>,
> 
> vielen Dank für deinen Einkauf auf Hardware, Notebooks & Software von Mindfactory.de!
> 
> ...


----------



## WifiChicken (13. September 2014)

Hi,

ich habe eine weitere Frage:

Die Grafikkarte, die ich bestellt habe, ist derzeit nicht verfügbar. Mir wurde folgende Alternative angeboten: 

MSI R9 280X GAMING 3G mit MANTLE und Gaming Evolved Client, 3GB DDR5

Gibt es gute Gründe, warum ich lieber auf meine derzeitige Grafikkarte warten soll oder kann ich hier getroßt zuschlagen?


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2014)

Die MSI ist sehr gut, kannst Du nehmen.


----------



## WifiChicken (30. September 2014)

Hallo nochmal,

tut mir leid, dass ich wieder mit einer Frage ankomme. Ich war lange abwesend und die Lieferprobleme mit der Grafikkarte haben sich bis heute nicht geklärt...

Ehe ich noch eine Fehlentscheidung mache, wollte ich euch fragen, ob sich die Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 280X Tri-X OC als gute Alternative eignet: Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 280X Tri-X OC mit MANTLE und Gaming Evolved Client, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI,DisplayPort, full retail

Ich hoffe, dass es die letzte "Ist diese Grafikkarte gut?"-Frage bleiben wird


----------



## iPol0nski (30. September 2014)

Ja auch die Sapphire Karten sind qualitativ hochwertig!

Und zur frage ob die gut ist... der Chip ist der Selbe, also leistungsmäßig gibt es da keine großen Unterschiede. Die Marken bauen meist nur unterschiedliche Kühllösungen ein und vom Boostclock ist die Sapphire sogar 50 MHz schneller (was aber im Grunde keinen Unterschied macht)


----------



## WifiChicken (30. September 2014)

Ah, alles klar, gut zu wissen 

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass mein PC auch bald endlich ankommt. Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## WifiChicken (28. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

meine PC-Komponenten kamen endlich an. Ich habe alles soweit zusammen gebaut und habe die Kiste zum Laufen gebracht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von daher ein großes Dankeschön von meiner Seite. Für die Hilfe, Protipps usw  Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen.

_(ich hoffe der Dankespost gilt jetzt nicht als Spam  )_


----------

